# Perdido Key Fly Fishing



## flyfishbozeman

I am going to be visiting my mom in Perdido Key starting next Thursday for 8 days. I am coming from Bozeman, MT where the fishing is awesome right now. I am bringing an 8 wt fly rod with me and will have a sit on top ocean kayak there. I was wondering what the fishing will be like and what areas to check out? Any tips or hints of locations or specific flies would be a great help. I have also been reading about surf fishing. Will this be any good around the time I am there?



Justin


----------



## Hunter

here are a few flies that i would use in and around the pass: Leftys deciever, clouser minnows, spoon flies, half and half, bonita deciver.


----------



## CaptHarry

Surf is gonna be pretty bleak, maybe a 1% chance at some pompano, maybe some reds or albies if they move in. You might have a better shot on the sound side on the grass flats if we get some nice sunny warm days. At Johnsons Beach, there is a kayak launch across the street from the big pavillion area, I think it's even signed as a boat launch. It would probably be better to just drive all the way to the end of the beach and drag the yak over one of the board walks to the sound. If we have some warm sunny days, you might get some reds and specks up on the warm grass. Closer to the pass the better most likely.Big Lagoon State Park across the sound from Johnson'sBeachhas a kayak launch all the way at the end of the park. It actually launches you out right next to a good grass flat. Launch, paddle out of the creek into the sound, turn right, go over the sandy point, fish the big cove full of grass. Another option at night. Launch from the public boat ramp on Innerarity Point, head East and find some dock lights. I haven't been in a while, but there might be some fish on the lights. We just need it to warm upa bit to get things going really. I would go and tell ya to jump on with me, but I'musing up my kitchen pass to head to the LA marsh next Fri-Sun.

L8, Harry


----------

